# Digitizing Software



## NooknCranny (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum but not new to the industry. I've been in the graphic arts field for about 17 years or so.

I originally started digitizing with Compucon's Hyperstitch software way back in 1997~98 or so. I have continued to upgrade with the program, now using EOS 3.0. I am now working for another company and they recently purchased Wilcom's DecoStudio which, at first I wasn't too thrilled about but I've got to admit, has grown on me. It is super simple to use, and relatively fast. Are the results always perfect? No, but with a little bit of tweaking you can usually get the results fairly close to what you want.

Here is my issue...
After owning Compucon's EOS 3.0 since 2008 the little USB dongle has finally manifested the effects of wear-n-tear. From constant pulling in and out of my machine (so I wouldn't accidentally bump it and break it) the USB has broke. "No problem," I thought. I immediately called up Compucon's tech support to explain my issue. After about 5 minutes of what seemed like an interrogation to how it is I have a broken key, the tech support guy Joe, decided that yes I do in fact need a new key since mine is an old, out-dated, unsupported key. He very kindly explained to me that he would ship me a brand new one and with it, for my convenience, would be a return shipping envelope with instructions on how to send the broken one back. He then goes on to ask for a credit card number to pay for the UPS shipping plus the fee for the new key. Hmmm.... Fee for new key? How much is this said "fee for new key?" $150!!! What?!?! You mean to tell me that after having spent THOUSANDS of dollars on a full license to this program, after having spent THOUSANDS of dollars on previous programs from COMPUCON since 1997, I'm now going to be charged $150 for a USB thumb drive to be able to open the program that I have purchased full licensing for?? 

::large sigh::
Wilcom DecoStudio goes for about $500 or so. Would it be worth it to just scrap this Compucon system and purchase Decostudio. Honestly, I haven't been too impressed with this EOS 3.0 to begin with. I think the Hyperstitch programs were pretty good but since they've tried getting fancier, I'm assuming to keep up with Wilcom, the program has gotten clunky and harder to use. Sure it's got some cool features (a magic wand, auto-punching capabilities, and some niffty stitch effects) but honestly for the everyday customer walking in the door, these features are NEVER used. So, cut my losses, get rid of EOS 3.0, and invest on a much simpler program that won't cost me $150 for a new key!!

Is in-house digitizing for the small shops a thing of the past? I receive calls daily from people who promise quick turn around digitizing (sometimes within a 2 hour window) and dirt-low pricing. The prices they offer plus the mark-up I add is still cheaper than what I charge! Insane!

Anyway, let me know your thoughts. Thanks.

Robert
Peace n Carrots


----------



## pnewk42 (Oct 20, 2009)

i have been thru the exact same scenario with Pulse DG/ML only they wanted to charge me $325 for the new dongle. Luckily, I was only wanting to replace because mine was bent after 9 years of inserting and removing and bumping it numerous times. I felt the same way in regards to the monies I have spent with them over the years in upgrades to my licensed product. I declined and have been trying to take good care of mine since. 

But karma kicks in sooner or later for everyone and now my new employer is wanting to invest in digitizing software. I was heavily involved in the decision being the only digitizer on board and we have decided to move into Wilcom Embroidery Studio Level 3. Pulse lost my loyalty with that policy. Although I suspect Wilcom will maintain a similar policy, I will now give them a try and become proficient in one more digitizing application. 

We had many reasons for selecting a Wilcom product including the fact that they have a larger presence out there in the industry than any of the other applications. I believe you and I will be happy with them.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

A couple thoughts from a embroidery machine owner in a small shop
1) it is easier for most to out source digitizing
2) for most if us the learning curve is huge if you want to do it right
3) I have two programs that require a dongle....I never plug directly into the computer, but use an external USB hub and a USB extension cord...


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Contact Wilcom and see if they will give you a few hundred for it as a trade-in on Deco Studio.
Who knows, you may get a straight swap. 

The only problem initially, I see with the change to Wilcom, will be the inability to open all the designs you have done in the old EOS software.

If Compucon have a free viewer, which it appears they do.
Looks similar to Wilcom Truesizer.

Then just use that to convert all your old files to dst files, as Wilcom will not open native EOS files (.ERF).


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Contact Wilcom and see if they will give you some trade-in $$ to switch. Even if they don't it will be worthwhile to change. Compucon never had a lot of support and it seems they have even less now. I have Compucon and hate it.


----------



## fariha (Jan 19, 2012)

NooknCranny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the forum but not new to the industry. I've been in the graphic arts field for about 17 years or so.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you share your product key for compucon ?

Regards
Fraiha


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

fariha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share your product key for compucon ?
> 
> ...


Fraiha,
Product Key would do no good without the Dongle that's "registered" to the key. That's why these companies use the hardware key to begin with

You can get free software(just ask me where), but if you want "all" the features, you got to pay.


----------



## fariha (Jan 19, 2012)

zoom_monster said:


> Fraiha,
> Product Key would do no good without the Dongle that's "registered" to the key. That's why these companies use the hardware key to begin with
> 
> You can get free software(just ask me where), but if you want "all" the features, you got to pay.


Still I would like to try the product key!!!
Where can I get one . I am a newbie household woman want to try these features for kids at home. No Commercial planning !! But these softwares wont let me ..


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

fariha said:


> Still I would like to try the product key!!!
> Where can I get one . I am a newbie household woman want to try these features for kids at home. No Commercial planning !! But these softwares wont let me ..


If you want "free". go to freesierrasoftware.com, look for a dealer and try the free version. You can purchase tutorials and project based lessons or just download at www.btowpixelprint.com. No cost, simple registration and very cool tools


----------



## Renegade76 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi. Is anyone who posted on this thread still active to answer a couple of questions about Compucon EOS v2?


----------

